# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  GMO - controla el alimento = controla el mundo !!!

## kscastaneda

Interesante, reflexivo video GMO :    
_Temas similares: Máquinas Peletizadoras para alimento MARACUYA PARA EL MUNDO!!! La Acuicultura: Alimento del Futuro Estudio de la palta en el Perú y el Mundo Perú exportó más de 1,329 TM de harina de plumas en el 2008 para alimento de aves y truchas

----------


## luis_tava

WOAO OJALA ALGUN CIENTIFICO COMENTARA Y PUEDA DAR FE O POR LO MENOS ACERCARSE  A LA REALIDAD CON ESTE PROBLEMA QUE VIVIMOS ACTUALMENTE. NADA ESTA COMPROBADO ACTUALMENTE

----------


## Alper

Excelente Carlos, cuando se reglamentará el etiquetado de los alimentos GMO, en nuestro país.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## jara mariano

Que video mas patetico y risible..Quiero ser breve, hace 40 anos que la humanidad consume productos geneticamente modificados, y utiliza muchas medicinas que devienen de modificaciones geneticas, y sin embargo no ha pasado nada. Pero como siempre, en especial la comunidad europea trata de sabotear los OMG, para hacer gala de sus productos organicos y tener al Africa en la hambruna para seguir tratandola como a su colonia.
En pocas palabras, lo OMG, simplemente son producto del conocimiento avanzado del hombre sobre la genetica, lo cual permite acelerar de manera artificial lo que sucede en el campo en miles de anos... Alguien podria decirme, de donde provienen tantas clases de plantas y animales en el mundo??? Acaso no son productos de las modificaciones que ocurren, de los cruces y retrocruzas que ocurren en el campo donde viven plantas y animales juntos?? Porque hay mas de 3 mil especies de papas? por  obra del Senor??? o por obra de la naturaleza que es un ente dinamico y va cambiando y combinandose a discresion.
Si pues volvamos a la forma de cultivos de hace 200 anos atras, hagamos nuestros huertos organicos, si pues y veremos si nos alcanza para una poblacion que crece a rito geometrico...Seamos sensatos, apoyemos el avance de la ciencia y la tecnologia que es la unica que salvara al mundo de los horrores del hambre y la miseria.

----------

luis_tava

----------


## luis_tava

Buena visión pero no fundamentas nada concreto en realidad, solo dices que hace 40 años consumimos lo mismo y segun tu no pasa nada? el aumento geométrico del cáncer en el mundo tiene acaso algo que ver con estos alimentos GMO? ni si quiera los cientificos están completamente seguros de tal afirmación, por que los estudios en los seres humanos no se pueden confirmar en 5 10 ni 50 años, por otro lado tienes razon esto es parte de intereses de uno y otros, pero NADIE, aun puede confirmar tal afirmacion por que 40 años no son casi nada por un estudio que por lo menos debe haber seguido  un universo grande de seres humanos desde su nacimiento hasta tu fallecimiento.

----------


## jara mariano

Luis, los alimentos geneticamente modificados una vez logrados,no salen como cualquier cosa al mercado, tienen que pasar una serie de pruebas en las que participan todas las organizaciones mundiales que tienen que ver con los alimentos, como son la Organizacion Mundial de Salud, las organizaciones cientificas de todo el mundo, las instituciones como el FDA, etc etc... Hace cuatro anos salio un maiz al que se le introdujo un gen de la soya responsable del alto contenido proteinico de esa semilla...era para tener un maiz con mayor contenido de proteinas, pero durante el transcurso de las pruebas..se observo que ese maiz producia ciertas alergias en algunas personas, por lo tanto se prohibio su distribucion y alli quedo...No es cosa tan facil introducir un producto transgenico ni cualquier otro manipulado en el mercado..por lo tanto  no tenemos porque atribuir a los OMG el incremento del cancer o cualquier otro mal.
Para comenzar a hablar de la salud humana, debieramos partir por la espectativa de vida que hoy por hoy tenemos los seres humanos, en muchos paises se acerca a los 80 anos, hace solo  20 anos atraz la espectativa era de solo 50 y aun mucho menos para paises subdesarrollados, por lo tanto tomando en cuenta ese aspecto deberiamos evaluar los avances de la humanidad.

----------

